# New Timex Expedition WS4 ABC watch



## Klesk (May 11, 2006)

I didn't see anything about this posted in this section, I just saw the story today. Sorry if it's already been discussed.

Upcoming Timex Expedition WS4: gotta have it or just too dorky?


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Timex Expedition WS4*

I'm not into ABC functionality, but I am very excited to see Timex doing something different. I hope this means new things across their line. I'm a big fan of the general control scheme and display layout of Timex digitals.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Timex Expedition WS4*

Thats kind of kooky enough to potentially be somewhat cool... in an odd sort of way!


----------



## delaguer (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Timex Expedition WS4*

I think it's úber-cool! b-) :-d


----------



## Konrad (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Timex Expedition WS4*



Klesk said:


> I didn't see anything about this posted in this section, I just saw the story today. Sorry if it's already been discussed.
> 
> Upcoming Timex Expedition WS4: gotta have it or just too dorky?


Looks interesting, has the ABC features, and a decent looking graph.
http://www.backpackinglight.com/cgi...nid=140985&print=1&id=H6wwsChV:75.141.229.129

K.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Timex Expedition WS4*

Looks interesting. I wouldn't mind checking that one out in person...


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Timex Expedition WS4*

Wish I had a camera that could take watch close ups. I'm wearing a Timex Expedition compass watch with a blue case and rotating black bezel.


----------



## cunawarit (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Timex Expedition WS4*

It is incredibly dorky.

But so dorky that it is almost cool.

I don't know if people understand what I mean, but I dig it and I'd like to take a closer look at it.


----------



## Statius (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Timex Expedition WS4*



cunawarit said:


> It is incredibly dorky.
> 
> But so dorky that it is almost cool.
> 
> I don't know if people understand what I mean, but I dig it and I'd like to take a closer look at it.


I know what you mean. Like G-shock 5600s are dorky, but so dorky they're cool. Geek-chic, I believe it is called. I'd like to see some wrist-shots of it. I like it.


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Timex Expedition WS4*

Klesk, where did you get the photo? If there is more info on upcoming Timex watches on the web, I'd love to know the website.


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Timex Expedition WS4*

I look at this watch and I can't help but smile. Sure it's dorky, but it is also very fun. here is a pic of a different variant from the link posted above:










My question though is where is the compass function? Is it an alternate on what looks like an analog time display on the top left? Also where is the time display? don't tell me that it is analog in style (for a watch like this I would much prefer it to be digital). Lastly, does any know if the display is configurable like in the Highgear altis line?


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Timex Expedition WS4*

With that picture, I want it even more. Personally, I'm hoping that upper left display is an analog time reading. Course, I'm greedy. I also want it to be configurable so I could display digital time.


----------



## THEPATRIOT (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Timex Expedition WS4*

Wow,that's a real looker ;-).


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Timex Expedition WS4*

Here it is in yellow:










Notice the digital time display *and* the that the analog display is showing the time as it matches the digital display.

Happy dance!


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Timex Expedition WS4*

And here is more info:

The Timex Expedition WS4 watch is named for its signature widescreen display and four critical outdoor functions. It boasts the following key features and benefits:

• Target Altitude setting and Altitude Alarm help set goals and warn of exceeded limits; 
• Four Altitude Reference settings for one-touch calibration and improved accuracy; 
• Graphic Altitude and Barometer displays for at-a-glance review of trends; 
• Weather Condition Forecast with current temperature and future alerts; 
• Digital Compass Headings and Digital Needle for quick directions; 
• Time display in 12- or 24-hour format, in dual time zones; 
• 100-Hour Chronograph; 
• 100-Hour timer with repeat function; 
• 99-Lap count with display of lap or split time; 
• Daily, weekday, weekend or weekly alarms; 
• Water-Resistant to 50 meters; 
• INDIGLO® night-light with Night Mode® feature for easy viewing in low-light conditions. 
• Highest / lowest altitude; 
• Total ascent / descent; 
• Time spent at or above target altitude; 
• Altitude / barometric pressure / temperature graph; 
• Highest / lowest / average barometric pressure; 
• Highest / lowest / average temperature.

I got this from: http://www.snewsnet.com/cgi-bin/snews/13998.html

Follow the link for the whole article. Daddy needs a new pair of shoes!! (errr, or a new watch)


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Timex Expedition WS4*

And finally, a family shot:


----------



## OnTimeGabe (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Timex Expedition WS4*

I have a feeling we'll be seeing more of these here on the forum. :-d MSRP is $199, so hopefully we'll see the street price considerably lower.



gloster said:


> And finally, a family shot:


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Timex Expedition WS4*

Wow, 4 reference altitude settings! Very impressive. The Highgear Altis has 3 and that was alot. *Big question is... does it have a altitude lock feature and water resistant to??*


----------



## Konrad (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Timex Expedition WS4*



gloster said:


> And finally, a family shot:


For me a blue one!

K.


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Timex Expedition WS4*



Mystro said:


> Wow, 4 reference altitude settings! Very impressive. The Highgear Altis has 3 and that was alot. *Big question is... does it have a altitude lock feature and water resistant to??*


It says Water Resistance is 50M. Not a dive watch, but fine in the elements.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Timex Expedition WS4*

Definitely looks pretty interesting. A real step in the creative direction for Timex!


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Timex Expedition WS4*

If it has a altimeter lock I may get one. I think the graph looks pretty detailed.


----------



## rideough (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Timex Expedition WS4*

Ok i need a link to where I can buy one...ebay has none. HELP! :-!


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Timex Expedition WS4*



rideough said:


> Ok i need a link to where I can buy one...ebay has none. HELP! :-!


It's not out yet.


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Timex Expedition WS4*

Engadget has posted a gallery of pics. They vaguely promise a hands-on as well although right now there is no write up. It looks huge in the wrist shot, but who knows the size of the wrist?

Here's the link: http://www.engadget.com/2009/02/04/timex-expedition-ws4-hands-on/


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Timex Expedition WS4*



gloster said:


> Engadget has posted a gallery of pics. They vaguely promise a hands-on as well although right now there is no write up. It looks huge in the wrist shot, but who knows the size of the wrist?
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.engadget.com/2009/02/04/timex-expedition-ws4-hands-on/


Wow, look at the whimpy arm holding this watch from that article:



Either that person is badly in need of nourishment and sunlight or that watch is enormous. Judging from some of Timex's recent offerings, I have a feeling it's a mixture of both.

BTW, read through the comments at the end of that page. It seems like the geeks don't care for the watch. there are some really funny comments in there though. This was my favorite:

_"You should change the temp units from Fahrenheit to Kelvin, and make it show time in binary for max geek cred"

_Now that gents, is comedy!


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Timex Expedition WS4*



Isthmus said:


> BTW, read through the comments at the end of that page. It seems like the geeks don't care for the watch.


I thought the reader comments were interesting too. Most were pretty harsh on the watch. Several mentioned that other watches have been doing (ABC) functions for years. Since they are general geeks and not watch geeks, they don't see the WS4 as any different.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Timex Expedition WS4*

I would vote for a very large watch.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Timex Expedition WS4*

Looks clownishly large to me. But that's just my humble opinion.


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Timex Expedition WS4*

Crunchgear has published a short look at the WS4 and has promised more thoughts in a few days. So far he likes it.

Here is a picture on a more typical-sized wrist than the engadget picture:










and here is the article:

http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/02/12/hands-on-with-the-timex-expedition-ws4-holy-cats-thats-big/


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Timex Expedition WS4*

That looks much more reasonable.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Timex Expedition WS4*

Yeah, that does look better!!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Timex Expedition WS4*

I'm VERY interested in this watch. I actually am quite fond of the look.

Later,
Chrome...


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Timex Expedition WS4*

interesting watch this is. if prices come down to a realistic level I even might buy one of those. also interesting that an american brand finally shows metric units....

regards, holger


----------



## Statius (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Timex Expedition WS4*

Watchreport has a brief note on it, and the colours available. Nice that it has a 100 hour chrono and 100 hour CDT. Looks sweet to me.

http://www.watchreport.com/2009/02/the-timex-expedition-ws4.html


----------



## rt19 (Jun 8, 2008)

*New Timex ABC: Timex W-4*

I thought you all might be interested in the new Timex W4 that Timex is planning to release in May. It's unlike any other ABC out there in style and has the typical ABC functions, but it has a very unique way of displaying information:









You know, I think this whole 'widescreen' trend has gotten out of hand :-d

Watch Report's Article on the Timex W4

Timex's page about the W4

Sorry guys; I must have overlooked this thread when I posted mine.


----------



## fstshrk (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: New Timex ABC: Timex W-4*

When in digital time mode, the display is not very legible. They need more pixels.


----------



## karlossus (Feb 19, 2009)

Apparently there is limited availability of these watches already, according to watchreport.com. I don't suppose anyone has seen one or had an opportunity to write a more in depth review than the one on engadget or watchreport.


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

Crunchgear did follow up with a very brief non-detailed review. He called it "One of the coolest outdoor watches to come out of Timex in years."

http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/02/27/review-timex-expedition-ws4/


----------



## karlossus (Feb 19, 2009)

Aye, I saw that. I just wondered if there was any true detail, or if anyone had actually seen one.

Maybe Limited availability is actually no availability.


----------



## tempus edax rerum (Feb 16, 2009)

That's the kind of watch I like wearing on the OUTSIDE of my ski parka. I wonder how long the strap is.


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

tempus edax rerum said:


> That's the kind of watch I like wearing on the OUTSIDE of my ski parka. I wonder how long the strap is.


It's not the size of the strap, it's the quality of the movement.


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't know, It still looks a little goofy to me. I'm definitely hating the analog time display, which IMHO has no business on a digital watch, especially on an ABC. the styling of the whole piece is definitely polarizing. I'm on the fence about it, but it definitely reminds me of those old square digitals from the 80's and not in a good way.


----------



## karlossus (Feb 19, 2009)

For what it's worth, I like it and I'd like to hear and see more about it.


----------



## rt19 (Jun 8, 2008)

Isthmus, don't think of it as an analog time display, think of it as a compass display that shows the time when not in compass mode. I think it's pretty cool to have a separate compass display because you can show so much more information on one screen than any other watch seems capable of doing. Also, letting that area serve as an analog display lets you still know the time when in other modes.


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

I like it and agree with the point about the circle being mainly for compass display. That said, I'm not an ABC watch enthusiast, just a digital watch enthusiast. So it's all theoretical for me; not buying an ABC in the near future.


----------



## G-shock1968 (May 1, 2008)

Im sorry but that is one of the cheapest looking peices I have seen from Timex in a long time.I definatly dont like it.


----------



## tempus edax rerum (Feb 16, 2009)

looks wise, I don't find the ws4 any cheaper-looking than the other plastic abcs out there. Functionality-wise, I like the idea of the wide-screen format, as it can fit larger trend graphs in there. I _really_ like the fact that it comes with an expandable band so that you can wear it outside your outerwear, since most of the time that's where I'd want it. I am more curious about the guts inside, and their capabilities, though.


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

I am kind of eager to see on in the flesh so to speak, and more to the point how they perform, as the WS4`s specifications are not too shabby. Timex displays are certainly highly readable, and it is the first radically new design of ABC in an age.

Watch Report WS4 Review Unfortunately the reviewer does not go into great detail, although the 100hr Chrono & CDT, multiple programable alarms, user replaceable battery are a good start, 50m water resistance could be better, as long as 50m is 50m it will be more than adequate for most. Not as versatile a display as the Highgear Altis, a versatile ABC nevertheless :think:

Altimeter/Barometer/Temperature/Compass sensor
Activity Review Mode captures lows, highs and adventure averages
INDIGLO night-light
Battery hatch for self-change
Rubber strap
Water resistant 50m
Altimeter:
Range of -400m to 900m (-1312ft to 2950ft)
Tracks current highest, and accumulated altitude. Tracks time in and above target altitude
Audible Altitude alarm
Graph visually displays ascent and descent
Four customisable altitude reference points for easy calibration
Barometer:
Range of 300mbar to 1100mbar (8.85inches to 32.48inches Hg)
Tracks current and sea level pressure
Graph visually shows changes in barometric pressure
Display of weather forecast for upcoming 4-6 hours
Temperature range of -10°C to 50°C (14°F to 122°F)
Compass:
Displays bearing in degrees, cardinal and half-cardinal points
Virtual compass needle always points North
User can calibrate declination angle.

Q-6


----------



## halfapie (Jul 29, 2008)

Now that the watch is available for sale, does anyone have anything to add to this thread? 

I see that some online retailers have them for $160. That's a pretty good price! Did anyone pick one up?


----------



## Gilius (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: New Timex ABC: Timex W-4*

black/white color is beautiful......like it !!!!


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Strange, this watch was quite hyped lately and now when it has been out for a while no one seems to be getting it!?:think::think:


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Joakim Agren said:


> Strange, this watch was quite hyped lately and now when it has been out for a while no one seems to be getting it!?:think::think:


well I will get one, but not for the prices asked on ebay.de right now:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Timex-Expedition...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

they sell for 229 euro (312 US$) and since the SRP is 199 US$ this is not only ridiculous, but also a clear rip-off and customers piss take :rodekaarto| 
once the price drops in a few week or month I will get mine, but i'm surely not willing to pay more than 120-30 euro for it.

regards, holger


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

cal..45 said:


> well I will get one, but not for the prices asked on ebay.de right now:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Timex-Expedition...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
> 
> ...


+1 Same here I will wait until they arrive here an see the pricing first. the WS4 does look good on paper, lets hope its build quality and performance are as good.

Q-6


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

I agree. I'm not sold on the styling. sure it is interesting, but not really my style. for me to take the plunge I'll have to wait to get them for a decent discount.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

any update infos yet? anything? anyone?


regards, holger


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Nothing, looks like WS4 is delayed from my side, no one knows anything about them out here. This might be taken as a waning, remember the Core :think:

Lets hope Timex is just ensuring good QC, I still want to try one, as long as they function as described

Q-6


----------



## carlosP (Mar 6, 2009)

cal..45 said:


> any update infos yet? anything? anyone?
> 
> regards, holger


Hi,

I bought the Timex Expedition WS4 since last May 5th. and received it the next day. I'm still testing the watch under different environments and places, so far it hasn't left my wrist and I'm very satisfied by its looks and its performance:-!. I have compared its readings or behaviour against my other ABC watches such as Suuntos, Casios, HighGear Altis, Nike Lance4, National Geographic and Origo, but like I said I'm still testing it before comenting further or posting a thorough review. The model I bought is the one with the black case and black strap since for me it's the ideal color for a watch of this type.

Regards,

Carlos


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

That rocks Carlos. I know many of us are looking forward to both your review and some wrist shots. The press photos have not shown a variety of display modes, so I hope you can provide.


----------



## andix (Dec 15, 2008)

I wanted to make sure it's not vaporware and it actually hits the market before laying my two cents on it. And yes, I'm gonna dig one. As for what I have to say about this watch, *being a long-time Casio fan*, sadly but...

*CASIO YOU HAVE BEEN SERVED A LESSON IN DESIGN.*

Howgh!


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

carlosP said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought the Timex Expedition WS4 since last May 5th. and received it the next day. I'm still testing the watch under different environments and places, so far it hasn't left my wrist and I'm very satisfied by its looks and its performance:-!. I have compared its readings or behaviour against my other ABC watches such as Suuntos, Casios, HighGear Altis, Nike Lance4, National Geographic and Origo, but like I said I'm still testing it before comenting further or posting a thorough review. The model I bought is the one with the black case and black strap since for me it's the ideal color for a watch of this type.
> 
> ...


Way a go Carlos. Can't wait to read a review... actually I'm pretty certain that there is quite a few of us that might jump on this bandwagon (saw it for 140 US) if it's as accurate as other ABC watches (dare I say it: as suunto)...

Can't wait for your review and pics. Especally size comparation pics with other ABCs that you have.

SIDENOTE: Before someone asks jomashop has it for 139.99... yea, I'm aware of all the reputations of this seller but it's out there at least...

EDIT2: Size is 50x40... so it's as wide as Core but lug to lug is considerably smaller making it more werable on smaller wrist...

No word on altitude lock or on how often does baro scan for changes. Also, nothing about temperature compensation or what's the alti resolution.

EDIT3:
http://assets.timex.com/instructions/W253_WS4_EN.pdf

So things are a bit more clear now... no alti or baro lock on this baby... not a word in a manual about baro accuracy or how often does it read pressure...

So basically, it is what it is... basic ABC... it ain't suunto Core... based on this manual alone I'd also say that compass is basic as well, yes you can set declimation but you should be VERY sure that your hand is flat for any kind of serious reading...

Du no... yes, you can get it for 140 but you can also get older solar powered Casio PAG-80 for under 100...

Cheers


----------



## karlossus (Feb 19, 2009)

Well I have one, I also have a Casio PAW1300T and used to have an Altis SS. Although I don't have the Altis anymore, I had it for a month and the Timex seems generally about as accurate as it was. I am surprised it doesn't have an alti-baro lock as the altitude has been spot on in the week since I got it, unlike the Casio. It has space for 3 reference altitudes (I think this was a great feature that the Altis had). The Casio is pretty hopeless on altitude it drifts all over the place. The Timex is definitely more in line with the Altis but I've not had it a month yet so perhaps time will tell. The accuracy is 1m in the altimeter, and 1mb in the barometer.

The Timex rates alongside the Altis for it's barometric history, in fact as the graph is both 36 hours and larger scaled I would have to say I prefer it over the Altis, it's much superior to the Casio's history.

Of course the temperature is as off as any other ABC whilst worn on the wrist, one thing I should mention that the Timex definitely seems to have over the Altis is that it's weather icon is moving correctly! (before you flame me, I had a bad Altis, I know it doesn't affect them all).

It's huge, but to me not as outsized as the Core due to it's rectangular shape and not that much bigger than the Altis, much bigger than the Casio. It's not quite as comfy as the Casio but about the same as the Altis as the strap is plastic, that may be a subjective matter though, I just like metal straps/bracelets better.

All in all it's my prefered watch of the two other ABC's I've had. Bear in mind I am more interested in barometric history as opposed to altimetric history. So it may not be for all. It also looks so different to the other ABCs. To me that's another plus point.


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

duke4c said:


> No word on altitude lock or on how often does baro scan for changes. Also, nothing about temperature compensation or what's the alti resolution.
> 
> EDIT3:
> http://assets.timex.com/instructions/W253_WS4_EN.pdf
> ...


Just be mindful the Highgear Altis has nothing in the manual regarding baro locks that is easily as accurate as a Suunto Core :think:

Q-6


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

karlossus said:


> Well I have one, I also have a Casio PAW1300T and used to have an Altis SS. Although I don't have the Altis anymore, I had it for a month and the Timex seems generally about as accurate as it was. I am surprised it doesn't have an alti-baro lock as the altitude has been spot on in the week since I got it, unlike the Casio. It has space for 3 reference altitudes (I think this was a great feature that the Altis had). The Casio is pretty hopeless on altitude it drifts all over the place. The Timex is definitely more in line with the Altis but I've not had it a month yet so perhaps time will tell. The accuracy is 1m in the altimeter, and 1mb in the barometer.
> 
> The Timex rates alongside the Altis for it's barometric history, in fact as the graph is both 36 hours and larger scaled I would have to say I prefer it over the Altis, it's much superior to the Casio's history.
> 
> ...


If you are stationary and the watch holds altitude, as the weather changes, it must have some form of baro lock, or like the Casio`s it would drift. Hopefully it will be thermally compensated as well, something else Casio needs to fix across the Protrek range.

Said if before; If the WS4 delivers quality & accuracy it will be one of the top ABC`s as it is more focused on being a tool, and not just a fancy watch...

Q-6


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

duke4c said:


> So basically, it is what it is... basic ABC... it ain't suunto Core...


It seems like it ain't a Nike Oregon or a Highear Altis either. That's too bad, as Timex really had the potential to make a true tool here. Let's hope this is their beginning in a long line of competitive products and not just another line that last a couple of years, never to be heard from again.


----------



## karlossus (Feb 19, 2009)

Hmm, if the Altis is a basic ABC (I'd argue it isn't) then the Timex is too. It's superior to the Casio I have and I think that it's a better definition of a 'basic' ABC. That or a Suunto Vector


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

karlossus said:


> Hmm, if the Altis is a basic ABC (I'd argue it isn't) then the Timex is too. It's superior to the Casio I have and I think that it's a better definition of a 'basic' ABC. That or a Suunto Vector


What suprises me (and I include myself in this category) is that we all "b.tch and w.ne" about this but I think that we have to put things in perspective. Couple of facts to consider:

- It's timex... love it or hate it Timex does have reputation of putting pretty decent outdoor watches out there. 
- It's timex... love it or hate it they last pretty long time...
- It's alredy avaliable for 140... keep this in perspective... Altris is 200+ so are most of the newer Casio PAWs... and Core is even more than most PAWs...

So if Timex delivers even as little as "on par or better than Casio" (and all indications are that they delivered on this already) they have a huge winner at their hand.

Why? For the price alone there just ain't anything better at the market at the moment. Plus, at least in Canada, Timex has HUGE reputation of making good decent digital watches. Case in point? Here in Canada if you walk into department store over the weekend Casio is next to guaranteed to be 30% off MSRP. Timex however is almost NEVER discounted.

I'm not saying here it's a better product but it seems rather obvious to me that a lot of folk out there think it's VERY good product and they're willing to pay premium for it over Casio.

For this reasons alone I think that they have HUGE potential here of selling TONS of these watches to outdoors type of people.

And even for us WIS-es, it will be tough to argue his "downsides" when we put it's price in the equation.


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

The WS4 is the most innovative ABC since the Suunto Core, if it performs to the same level as the Highgear Altis and equals Casio`s rock solid build quality it will be a killer ABC. You can see from the layout that someone has put thought into the watch as a serious field tool, focusing displaying the info you need, sure it wont be the first choice for a night out on the town, heading to the hills it may well be a different story.

It will be interesting to see how the WS4 compares to Casio`s upcoming PRW-2000 Protrek, the WS4 already out specs the PRW-2000 on paper, if it comes close on build quality, Casio best hope the PRW is the first Protrek to have barometric locks, as with all ABC`s it`s not going to be what the WS4 is capable of, more how it does it :think:

Sure the Protrek`s will still sell in the mal`s, although I rather suspect the savvy going up the hill might just be sporting something a little different ;-)

Q-6


----------



## chilko (Jun 25, 2009)

hi to all
for my summer mountain trekking i want to get my first ABC watch and at this time i'm considering timex expedition ws4 or altis ss. i'm planning to buy from ebay and the price for both is very similar.

which one is the best to get?


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

chilko said:


> hi to all
> for my summer mountain trekking i want to get my first ABC watch and at this time i'm considering timex expedition ws4 or altis ss. i'm planning to buy from ebay and the price for both is very similar.
> 
> which one is the best to get?


Based on what we've seen so far Altis is top notch...

However, based on this thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=277089

Timex is preforming very well indeed...

It almost comes down to what you like more really.


----------



## SmartUK (Jun 17, 2006)

Well, I'm a "gotta have it"! I don't actually NEED one, but that's not the point..!


----------



## EScheidl (Jun 6, 2009)

Too cool! I like the Blue one too. Looks like a fun watch to own. 

It looks a bit on the fragile side so you'd have to be careful where you wore it. But I like all the features it has. Make mine an Ironman!


----------



## SmartUK (Jun 17, 2006)

Review and decent non-stock photos here:
http://ablogtoread.com/timex/timex-expedition-ws4-watch-review-a-bit-of-wrist-adventure/


----------



## SmartUK (Jun 17, 2006)

...and a video review by the same guy here;





..and another in a bit more detail here;


----------



## marxmini (Apr 14, 2009)

i just acquired the timex ws4 and i have been wearing it straight for the past two days.

just a few thoughts:

- the watch is huge and it attracts so much attention (incidentally the color i got was the orange variant because it looks the best side by side with the others)

- it sits very comfortably on the wrist probably because of the wide strap and the natural curve of it.

- the buttons are quite easy to toggle

- the numbers are easy to read and in the evening the illumination is good. it reminds me of the illumination of my seiko super athlete watch.

- it came in the plastic case similar to the pelican waterproof cases

i have not measured for accuracy the altitude, barometer, compass, and thermometer functions yet all in all a great watch with a lot of wrist presence.


----------

